# Star Wars: Abseits der neuen Trilogie sind weitere Krieg der Sterne-Filme geplant



## FrankMoers (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Abseits der neuen Trilogie sind weitere Krieg der Sterne-Filme geplant* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Abseits der neuen Trilogie sind weitere Krieg der Sterne-Filme geplant


----------



## hawkytonk (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte gern Matthew Davis als jungen Han Solo - weil er aussieht wie der junge Harrison Ford.


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2013)

ich will einen Dritten Teil von den Ewoks ...
mit Jar Ja Binks 
 . . .

nein, bloß nicht, wobei es schon Lustig wie einige schon wieder Mimimien und was von Markenausschlachtung faseln


----------



## Exar-K (7. Februar 2013)

Von Kasdan erwarte ich einiges. Bin gespannt, ob er noch gute Drehbücher schreiben kann. Seine letzten sind ja schon ein Weilchen her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2013)

Ei, ei, ei... Da wird versucht ein Franchise bis auf das Letzte auszuschlachten.
Aber bitte, wenn es so sein soll, dann möchte ich dies wenigstens mit einigen Filmtitel-Vorschlägen unterstützen:

Chewbacca - The Hairy Menace
C3PO - Lost in Translations
R2D2 - Return of the Fatal Error
Solo - The Man who shot first
Skywalker - Retired Jedi
Yoda - See my movie, you must

^^


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

*hust*
'Star Wars' spin-offs: A young Han Solo movie, and a Boba Fett film | Inside Movies | EW.com


----------



## svd (7. Februar 2013)

Ach so, wie bei den "Abenteuern des jungen Indiana Jones" und den "Abenteuer des jungen Jack Ryan" (heuer noch mit Chris "Kirk" Pine), wird's die "Abenteuer des jungen Han Solo" geben? Irgendwie witzig.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

naja, ich bin ja nur mal gespannt wie sehr die die Bücher mit einfließen lassen, weil Han und Boba haben ja so einige Storys vor EP4


----------



## svd (7. Februar 2013)

Wird wohl darauf ankommen, wieviel vom Kuchen die Autoren der Bücher haben wollen.

Im Prinzip haben sie jetzt Narrenfreiheit. Wenn Han Solo früher für Kater Karlo geschmugglet hat, ist das jetzt voll Kanon.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich bin ja nur mal gespannt wie sehr die die Bücher mit einfließen lassen, weil Han und Boba haben ja so einige Storys vor EP4


 
Ich fürchte mich davor, dass eben das nicht passiert. Ein Großteil des EU (Expanded Universe, also Bücher, Comics usw.) gelten seit der Thrawn Trilogie von Timothy Zahn als offizieller Canon des Star Wars Universums. George Lucas hat sich nie wirklich damit befasst, sich aber auch nicht völlig dagegen gestämmt und unter anderem den Planeten Coruscant in die neue Trilogie übernommen.

Wenn jetzt andere kommen und die Vorgeschichte von Han Solo & Co. komplett umschreiben würden ... damit würde man sich den Zorn sehr vieler Fans der 80er und 90er Jahre auf sich ziehen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das nicht passiert. Ehrlich gesagt stehe ich neuen Star Wars Filmen über alte Charaktere auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber. 

Mal abwarten, was draus wird ... es kann mich ja zum Glück keiner zwingen, mir die Filme anzuschauen (hab auch auf den Großteil der Clone Wars Serie verzichtet, da das, was ich davon gesehen habe, nicht mehr viel mit dem Star Wars zutun hatte, was ich in den 80er und 90er Jahren so geliebt habe und ein wenig durch die neue Trilogie beschädigt wurde.


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt so nicht, im Gegensatz zu Star Trek, wo reinschreiben kannst was du willst und wie man Lustig ist, ich glaub es gibt da so 3 Versionen was Wesley danach noch gemacht haben soll, aber bei Star Wars, bzw. Leland Chee halten die immer groß den Finger drauf, was jetzt Canon und N-Canon ist, also Nix mit Imperator Kyle oder einem geläuterten Darth Vader

Wobei ich die Star Wars Serie ganz gut finde, besser als die Normalen Filme, alleine es ist nur blöde wenn die anfangen in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge zu springen und die könnten Länger sein
und besser als die Ewok Serie ist die allemal


----------



## svd (7. Februar 2013)

Auf ein Crossover mit der Gummibärenbande würde ich mich aber freuen. Dann kann Herzögchen den armen Yodie herumscheuchen. 
Naja, vlt. doch nicht.


Hmm, Mara Jade kann ich wohl vergessen. Wenn sie nicht (bei Star Trek hat's eigentlich gut funktioniert) einen neuen Luke casten und deren gemeinsame Vergangenheit nicht zumindest anreißen, 
werden sie wohl irgendwie Mark Hamill (ergo Familie Skywalker) einbauen. 
Jüngeren Fans wird's egal sein, diejenigen die mit dem EU schon in Kontakt gekommen sind werden sich eh auskennen, alle anderen fragen sich, weshalb Luke, der das unmoralische Angebot des Imperators noch groß abgelehnt hat, letztendlich *doch* mit dessen Rechter Hand verkehrt hat.

Also, die Kenntnis der unzähligen Bücher vorauszusetzen, geht nicht. Einige davon lediglich nachzuerzählen würde all jene ärgern und langweilen, die im Prinzip seit 1984 auf einen neuen (gescheiten) Film warten.

Blöd. Was wir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen können ist, dass es viele Lichtschwert- und Raumschiffsequenzen in 3D geben wird und der Film ab 12 ist.


----------

